# GREAT NEWS for the Toby Dog!



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Just got Toby's blood test results from Thursday's draw...
ALT was 268 (normal is under 110), the LOWEST it's been in 2 years (was 519 in January!)
ALP was 76, well within the normal range (was 216 in January!)
I am soooo pleased!
My vet says he's not sure if it's because I've had Toby off the ivermectin for 6 weeks now, because I've increased the sam-E, or because of the duralactin. There is some anecdotal evidence in the vet world that the Duralactin may be the biggest contributing factor to the improvement. 
In any case, he says don't change ANYTHING, and come back in 2 months! :--big_grin::--big_grin::--big_grin::--big_grin:


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Barbara that of course is WONDERFUL news!!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

YEA for Toby. I well know how those lab values can make or break your day. Now, keep it up Mr T!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so excited for you and for the Toby dog! Good Job Toby! Based on what our onco vet researched I would bet the duralactin did the trick!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

it was weird, as I said in a previous post, 3 weeks ago my vet was ADAMANT that I put Toby on the duralactin, and he's never adamant about much with Toby. I have to think it at least played a significant part in the improvement!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Fantastic news! I am curious as to the amount of Sam-e you're giving. I have not started that yet, but did recently add Ester c. Also back on the Duralactin now for Tucker.


----------



## BearValley (Nov 30, 2008)

HOORAY Toby!!!

.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Toby gets 600 mg of sam-E per day (400 in a.m. and 200 in p.m.) plus he gets 350 mg of milk thistle per day (175 mg. twice a day). He weighs 80 pounds.




GoldenCamper said:


> Fantastic news! I am curious as to the amount of Sam-e you're giving. I have not started that yet, but did recently add Ester c. Also back on the Duralactin now for Tucker.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Thank you, Tucker is also doing the 175mg 2x a day milk thistle. Those are some really significant drops in liver levels, so happy for you guys


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

We are so happy for you and Toby. That is great news!!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Yay Toby! What wonderful news!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Wonderful news!!!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Wow - now THAT is some excellent news.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I haven't been able to get on the fourm, but I just got your PM.
Wondreful, wonderful, wonderful! It is just so exciting that Toby is doing so much better.:


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

SO happy for you and Toby!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So Happy*

So very happy for you and Toby!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Such great news! Give Toby a great big hug from his Fan in Maryland. Love our Old Gold!!


----------



## TucAl (Sep 1, 2009)

Very happy to hear the good news about Toby!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

good to see you here 




TucAl said:


> Very happy to hear the good news about Toby!


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

GReat news, Barb. Give Toby a kiss for me.


----------

